# Allow spring-assisted knife - SB 0245



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw this on the MGO Legislative Lighthouse forum.

SB 0245 of 2017

Weapons; other; spring-assisted knife; allow. Amends secs. 231 & 237a of 1931 PA 328 (MCL 750.231 & 750.237a) & repeals sec. 226a of 1931 PA 328 (MCL 750.226a).

History
(House actions in lowercase, Senate actions in UPPERCASE)
*SJ 27 Pg. 305 INTRODUCED BY SENATOR RICK JONES 
3/15/2017 SJ 27 Pg. 305 REFERRED TO COMMITTEE ON JUDICIARY 
3/30/2017 SJ 34 Pg. 412 REPORTED FAVORABLY WITHOUT AMENDMENT 
3/30/2017 SJ 34 Pg. 412 COMMITTEE RECOMMENDED IMMEDIATE EFFECT 
3/30/2017 SJ 34 Pg. 412 REFERRED TO COMMITTEE OF THE WHOLE

*
SB 0245 of 2017


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

petronius said:


> I saw this on the MGO Legislative Lighthouse forum.
> 
> SB 0245 of 2017
> 
> ...


It would be a good move, they are very useful...the introduction of seat belts alone justifies their existence. The days of "West side story" and their image are long gone.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> It would be a good move, they are very useful...the introduction of seat belts alone justifies their existence. The days of "West side story" and their image are long gone.


Hollywood hype creating a crisis that did not exist. That was the nature of bad boy teen movies in the 50s.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I like this one. Old 8' with stag scales.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

petronius said:


> Hollywood hype creating a crisis that did not exist. That was the nature of bad boy teen movies in the 50s.


As with suppressors, hope that passes too Federally.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

petronius said:


> I like this one. Old 8' with stag scales.


In the 60's the pawn stores just uptown on Woodward avenue sold the black handled "Itallian Stiletto's" with various sizes up to 10" blades. The springs were removed, but the lock buttons worked. A properly adapted cotter pin would get them working again. Good market at triple the price for 5 minutes work...until everyone learned how to do it. The 'ol Slim Jim was a good candidate too, just needed a piece of paper clip to hold the blade down. Somewhat dangerous if that clip slipped off in your pocket.

Edit...I only mention this stuff for historic information from youthful experience. It's not intended as an endorsement nor will I post instructions or pictures of an illegal endeavor.
Anyone with curiosity can experiment and do the same things on their own.

That said, I might be tempted to post pictures of a match gun or bottle cap gun made using a clothespin. Those were cool too...lost arts to the youth of today.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

jimp said:


> In the 60's the pawn stores just uptown on Woodward avenue sold the black handled "Itallian Stiletto's" with various sizes up to 10" blades. The springs were removed, but the lock buttons worked. A properly adapted cotter pin would get them working again. Good market at triple the price for 5 minutes work...until everyone learned how to do it. The 'ol Slim Jim was a good candidate too, just needed a piece of paper clip to hold the blade down. Somewhat dangerous if that clip slipped off in your pocket.
> 
> Edit...I only mention this stuff for historic information from youthful experience. It's not intended as an endorsement nor will I post instructions or pictures of an illegal endeavor.
> Anyone with curiosity can experiment and do the same things on their own.
> ...


It's pretty easy to make an AR15 play rock and roll too if you have the two parts or can make them...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> It's pretty easy to make an AR15 play rock and roll too if you have the two parts or can make them...


Those two pieces of sheet metal cost several thousands if you can find a legal registered set.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

petronius said:


> Those two pieces of sheet metal cost several thousands if you can find a legal registered set.


The parts are not that expensive, it's just the tax to own them that makes them out of reach for most (including me)!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> The parts are not that expensive, it's just the tax to own them that makes them out of reach for most (including me)!


I just saw a Lightning Link for sale for $14,595.00. There are only a few legal ones that were made.
The tax is only $200.
It is illegal to make a homemade one.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Dang, that's the cost of a nice boat. Then you'd have to feed it ammo! No Thanks.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> Dang, that's the cost of a nice boat. Then you'd have to feed it ammo! No Thanks.


At 600-700 rounds per minute, that would definitely take a bite out of your budget.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

petronius said:


> Those two pieces of sheet metal cost several thousands if you can find a legal registered set.


Would it be cheaper to just find a early to mid 70's AR?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> Would it be cheaper to just find a early to mid 70's AR?


I'm not sure what you mean about finding a 1970s era AR. 

The AR15 is a semi-auto. In the early Colts, before other companies started to make AR15s or the lower receivers, the area inside the receiver behind the trigger group was open. Colt decided not to completely machine out that area. That prevented someone from using a drop in auto sear unless the area was machined out. Still, one would have to get a registered part to add to the AR15 and the price keeps going up. 

If what you meant was to by a registered full auto AR15/M16, that will cost you from $15,000 to $20,000 on up. No new full auto firearms can be made since 1986 for sale domestically outside of law enforcement, military or government agencies.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

SB 0245 of 2017

*Michigan Senate passes legislation legalizing switchblade knives*
http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/04/michigan_senate_passes_legisla.html


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Now they just need to do away with the fixed blade law


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The bill passed the House.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

SB 245 had been ordered enrolled and was presented to the Governor 7/11/2017 @ 2:36 PM.
I have read that the Governor is expected to sign the bill into law.

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(k...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=2017-SB-0245


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

petronius said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about finding a 1970s era AR.
> 
> The AR15 is a semi-auto. In the early Colts, before other companies started to make AR15s or the lower receivers, the area inside the receiver behind the trigger group was open. Colt decided not to completely machine out that area. That prevented someone from using a drop in auto sear unless the area was machined out. Still, one would have to get a registered part to add to the AR15 and the price keeps going up.
> 
> If what you meant was to by a registered full auto AR15/M16, that will cost you from $15,000 to $20,000 on up. No new full auto firearms can be made since 1986 for sale domestically outside of law enforcement, military or government agencies.


I had one of those early colts, bought it from Jay's, when he was still in his garage in Clare, And a sear I ordered from shotgun news.

Damn, I should have kept that one ! 

Traded it back for an HK mod.91, to use for deer hunting. Should have kept that one also!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> I had one of those early colts, bought it from Jay's, when he was still in his garage in Clare, And a sear I ordered from shotgun news.
> 
> Damn, I should have kept that one !
> 
> Traded it back for an HK mod.91, to use for deer hunting. Should have kept that one also!


Back in the old days, you could order a lot of neat stuff from the advertisers in the Shotgun News. That was before the ATF started banning a lot of things. A lot of things were legal, then made illegal.
Having an auto sear AND the firearm made it big time felony.


----------

